# Realtek Speaker / Headphone recognition



## Allub (May 1, 2020)

Hello,
i recently got new headphones. 
Sadly I have a problem if I use them with my PC. If I don't play music for a while, or if I close everything with sound and I start listening again to music I get a short weird noise before the music starts. It's like a "click".
It's like the Headphones get always turned off whenever i turn off everything with sound and turn on whenever i open something with sound.

It looks like the Problem is gone, when I put the headphone in the rear jack. But If do that, Realtek does recognize the Headphone for Speaker and i don't get that pop-up what i have plugged in. 

I didn't find any settings for Realtek, where i can change the Speaker to Headphone. The rear panel even have an Audio Amplifier, which is able to drive 600Ω loads. So shouldn't i use that anyway for the Headphones?
Maybe someone knows how i can avoid that problem, or if i can change the rear port, so that the headphone gets recognized as headphone.

Some Details:
Operating System: WIndows 10
Headphone: Beyerdynamic DT 990 - 250 Ohm
Mainboard: GA-H97-D3H (https://www.gigabyte.com/de/Motherboard/GA-H97-D3H-rev-10#ov)
Driver: Realtek - 6.0.1.7727


----------



## Allub (May 8, 2020)

So i tried a few things, but nothing did work so far.
I tried this -> https://www.reaper-x.com/2012/02/13/how-to-remap-retasking-realtek-onboard-jacks-ports/
Looks like it doesn't work anymore with Windows 10. I installed a new driver (6.0.8911.1), but i am still not able to change the Speaker to Headphone.

Maybe someone have another idea.


----------



## francisw19 (May 8, 2020)

If you go into the Realtek Control Panel, check the "Speaker Configuration" menu.  Do you see an option for "Headphones"?


----------



## Allub (May 8, 2020)

Just the Speaker menu, like here.
-> https://www.repairwin.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/04/image-7.png

Well, if i put something in the front panel, i get a popup menu, where i can choose which device i connected to the panel. I can even change it through a right click in the Realtek HD Audio-Manager.
But that doesn't work with the green rear jack. :/


----------



## Chomiq (May 8, 2020)

Your rear headphone output can drive headphones up to 600 ohm. Your dt 990s are 250 ohm so you should be using them with the rear green jack. Per manual:


> Line Out Jack (Green) The line out jack. This jack supports audio amplifying function. For better sound quality, it is recommended that    you    connect your    headphone/speaker to  this    jack    (actual effects may    vary    by   the   device being used). Use this audio jack for a headphone or 2-channel speaker.



As for playback click that's the "magic" of running onboard audio. Once you start noticing it it will annoy you.

Edit.
Look for something like this:





Here you should be able to expand the drop down menu next to the green jack and select between speakers and headphone.

This is with it set to headphone (notice that it still has everything labeled as "speaker configuration" but you have things like "Headphone virtualization" available):




This is with set to speakers:




Not much of difference in my case. Both settings still have "Speakers" listed but with jack set to headphones the wording is changed on the speakers tab.

Anyway, Realtek drivers are a freaking mess and it's just terrible experience overall coming from a cheapo Xonar DG with unified drivers.

In the end it's down to Realtek and their logic, and to them the rear audio jack is for speakers and anything plugged into it shows up as speaker. Meanwhile front audio is labeled as "headphones". Doesn't change the fact that your rear green jack goes through a headphone amp on the motherboard.


----------



## Allub (May 8, 2020)

Hey, thank's for your answer. That's what i found as well in the manual.
I have the Realtek HD Audio Manager, it looks like in the picture i posted before.

So that "click" is normal for onboard cards? Or do i get that sentence wrong? 


> As for playback click that's the "magic" of running onboard audio.



I enabled the jack detection, but that doesn't work with the green rear jack. I checked it again and i can right click on *every jack* and can change the device *except *the *green jack* in the *rear panel*. :/


----------



## Chomiq (May 8, 2020)

Allub said:


> Hey, thank's for your answer. That's what i found as well in the manual.
> I have the Realtek HD Audio Manager, it looks like in the picture i posted before.
> 
> So that "click" is normal for onboard cards? Or do i get that sentence wrong?
> ...


Yeah you get that "click" when for instance you have a music player like Foobar playing audio, close it and launch it again. It has to do with the way Windows deals with audio management.

Jack detection is unrelated, connector retasking should have this



when you expand the menu for the rear green jack:




Unless they made it so that the amp is on regardless of what's plugged in. Have you noticed any difference in audio levels between front and rear jack? Rear jack should give louder audio at the same level set in windows if the amp is actually working.
*
Long story short:*
1) "click" when audio starts playing is normal. Nothing you can do about it apart from switching to a completely different audio source (i.e. internal or external sound card)
2) no matter what you plug into the rear green jack it will probably show up as speaker because that's how Realtek has it set up in driver
3) use the rear green jack for your headphones.

Just to be sure, see what options are listed under these two icons:


----------



## Allub (May 8, 2020)

Alright, thank you.
The only menu i can get it, is something like that.


http://imgur.com/4qhGavX

But not for the green rear panel jack.

The audio is louder in the rear panel, that's correct.

Hm, i'll try it again. I thought it didn't sound that well, because the headphone was recognized as speaker.


----------



## Chomiq (May 8, 2020)

Allub said:


> Alright, thank you.
> The only menu i can get it, is something like that.
> 
> 
> ...


It might be that there's simply no option but if audio is indeed louder on the rear green jack anyway that means the amp is working. No need to dig any further.


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 20, 2020)

Allub said:


> Alright, thank you.
> The only menu i can get it, is something like that.
> 
> 
> ...


There is this tool to manipulate the operation of the internal Realtek audio chip.



Try to enable the *FSensing* and *FSensingSupport* options.


----------



## Allub (May 29, 2020)

Hello,
sorry for the late response.
What exactly should happen after I enable both options?
Isn't that for the recognition which devices i plugged in. So i need to enable it for the RSensing. (I guess F -> Front, R -> Rear?)


----------



## AAF Optimus (May 29, 2020)

Allub said:


> Hello,
> sorry for the late response.
> What exactly should happen after I enable both options?
> Isn't that for the recognition which devices i plugged in. So i need to enable it for the RSensing. (I guess F -> Front, R -> Rear?)


Is correct.


----------



## Risedo (Aug 22, 2021)

RtkConfig is not working for DCH/UAD ?


----------



## Allub (Apr 28, 2022)

Hey sorry for the late response. Wow, it's a long time... 

I tried the software above, but that didn't work at all. I used the headphones for a bit, well and i think it's fine.
Anyway, thanks for the help.


----------

